# My first contribution



## Vshalom (Jan 31, 2007)

Im new here, that's my first post here. I really enjoy this forum.

A photo that i made for a client. Feedbacks are welcome.







thx,

Vitor Shalom


----------



## Big Mike (Jan 31, 2007)

Welcome to the forum...that looks delicious


----------



## cal_gundert05 (Feb 1, 2007)

I don't like all the empty space on the left, and the little triangle of the surface on the bottom right.  If you cropped out half the empty space on the left and raised the bottom of the frame so that triangle is gone, I think it would look even better.

And welcome to the forum.


----------



## fmw (Feb 1, 2007)

I think it nice work, both on the part of the pastry chef and the photographer.  My preference would be not crop the image through the sauce.


----------



## Christie Photo (Feb 1, 2007)

I'm guessing the white space has been left for copy.  I wonder about the nearly flat lighting...  maybe something more directional would better show the texture and shape of the cake.

Nice, clean work!  The whites are very well done.

Pete


----------



## fstop23 (Feb 3, 2007)

i think a highlight on the top of the pastry would help it pop.


----------



## tahmail (Mar 14, 2007)

I agree with not cropping on the right...and maybe a little closer to the subject.  Well done though.


----------

